# Popcorn Nose



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Why is it, as some pigeons age, their waddles (cree... sp?) ...and the area around their eyes... get all pop-cornish, but others don't?

I've got two 2004 birds in my loft that are going that way, but other 04 birds are not.

Is it just kinda like some people as they get older their noses and ears seem to get bigger while others don't????


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are the ones that are demonstrating the quality heavy drinkers?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Seriously, I saw something recently that showed that there is a shift in the homer world to breed away from the birds with the large ceres and towards birds with trimmer ones. I've got some out there that are the same as what you're describing, though--some with popcorn ceres and some smoother.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Why is it, as some pigeons age, their waddles (cree... sp?) ...and the area around their eyes... get all pop-cornish, but others don't?
> 
> I've got two 2004 birds in my loft that are going that way, but other 04 birds are not.
> 
> Is it just kinda like some people as they get older their noses and ears seem to get bigger while others don't????


 And here I've been wondering why my nose looks bigger than it used to - its just part of getting older!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are you a heavy drinker?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes.........Pepsi and cranberry juice.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Yes.........Pepsi and cranberry juice.


Mmmm, never heard of THAT combination before. Separately, yes, together? Nope...might try it sometime, although a little "kick" after the sun is over the yardarm would be my preference...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Its Genetic:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI ZIG ZAG, The Homer(race bird) is not a natural bird, it was developed by man. Some of the birds used were heavy wattled birds such as the Carrier,and the Dragoon. Therefore its genetic back to these birds. Some of the other birds used in the development were birds with finer wattles,this accounts for the genetic variation in the Homer(race bird) of today. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Why is it, as some pigeons age, their waddles (cree... sp?) ...and the area around their eyes... get all pop-cornish, but others don't?
> I've got two 2004 birds in my loft that are going that way, but other 04 birds are not.
> *Is it just kinda like some people as they get older their noses and ears seem to get bigger while others don't????*



LOL...  

I have several also, that spark a nice big wattle and cere. Then I also have a few who look just like young birds. Ken is a father of boys that have bigger wattels then he has, mom is also not that endowed. 



Hi George,

That makes sense. I think Skye has Dragoon or carrier in him as he has a nice grown wattle and cere like his dad. He is the typical homing pigeon, light blue barred.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Guess I'll just have to wait to see if Squeaks gets "bigger."  

He's still quite young (3 yrs). Geez, THREE YEARS already???


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pepsi And Cranberry::::::::::::::::::::::::::::":*



mr squeaks said:


> Mmmm, never heard of THAT combination before. Separately, yes, together? Nope...might try it sometime, although a little "kick" after the sun is over the yardarm would be my preference...


SQUEAKS,That is what is called KICKERPOO JOY JUICE a well known drink down south GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> SQUEAKS,That is what is called KICKERPOO JOY JUICE a well known drink down south GEORGE


Well, if I have my "druthers," George, I think I'll do the "Kick Joy" with some Southern Comfort and an olive...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, that is so funny - haven't thought of that word in a long time.  Now, if you added some moonshine to the pepsi and juice that would be a kicker.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, that is so funny - haven't thought of that word in a long time.  Now, if you added some moonshine to the pepsi and juice that would be a kicker.



OooooooH, I bet Pidgey would like that...He know ALL about the clear stuff in assorted glass bottles!!!

I, too, have heard of K.J.J., but have my own verson!   (see above)...actually, the olive and ice would be optional!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Old Navy::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

SQUEAKS, Well there is always the"OLD NAVY"drink TORPEDO JUICE.   GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> SQUEAKS, Well there is always the"OLD NAVY"drink TORPEDO JUICE.   GEORGE



OK, George, haven't heard of that one...PM me...

Mmmm, do I WANT to? Yeah...

Mmmm, do they have one for Air Force??? Bet I could think of a name...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

SQUEAKS ,Don't know about the AIR FORCE,but they were able to fly in the real stuff.Now us MARINES during that KOREA thing had to improvise so we had what is called JERRY CAN JUICE a form of home made raisin jack. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Air Force*

AIR FORCE Maybe they had what would be called FLAME OUT JUICE. GEORGE


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Kickapoo Joy Juice*

I remember Kickapoo Joy Juice from Al Capp's cartoon strip Li'l Abner (usually on Sundays, in the newspaper). I also remember there wre Kickapoo Indians in Texas, and (supposedly cannibalistic)) Karankawa Indians. 

I Googled Kickapoo Joy Juice, and came up with: 

http://www.deniskitchen.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=bios.joyjuice

Does anyone here also remember the sausage-shaped balloon-like creatures with a beanie on one end and a propeller on the other? Or, Major Hoople's Hooplemobile ("Out Our Way")? 

Something lighthearted to discuss right now. Have two sick pigeons, I think both recuperatng.

Our 10-month-old paratyphoid rescued and hand-raised male Wieteke had paratyhpoid-type poops again, a bout of coccidiosis and continuing PMV all within the past three weeks, is raising two chicks, with a mate who had eyes on a boyfriend (I saw Mamieke and "GB" the gray-barred pigeon doing their feathers under their wings and kissing last Tuesday). Wieteke still crashes and spirals out of control a bit, but maintains weight, looks good, has miniscule PMV-type poops. He and Mamieke have paired, started a new nest site. Youngsters two weeks old yesterday. 

A young tail-featherless, scalped, PMV pigeon "Mr. 50," rescued on Monday June 5th (my wife's 50th birthday -- I missed most of the party) is so spastic he cannot eat, shakes his head violently from side to side and flips over backwards when he manages to get a seed in his beak and casts it away. He is being hand-fed, hates it, is calmer now and gaining weight, poops looking better. 

Busy busy here, no time to think my usual crazy thoughts. Much help from Reti, much appreciated.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dogpatch! Knew stuff sounded familar! Even had a Shmoo at one time...

Don't know the creatures you were talking about Larry, but I get Reminisce Magazine and they will print some "old" comic strips...will keep an eye out...

Sounds like you have your hands full. Sending loads of healing thoughts and hope all pijies will be OK...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> AIR FORCE Maybe they had what would be called FLAME OUT JUICE. GEORGE


That'll do...yes, desperation can be the mother of invention... 

"FLYIN' HI" works for me too...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, as usual, great post, and a big thank you for the link to "Dogpatch". As a little girl I loved that cartoon, especially the shmoos.

Hope all your pigeons will be ok.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Before Jets*



mr squeaks said:


> That'll do...yes, desperation can be the mother of invention...
> 
> "FLYIN' HI" works for me too...


 SQUEAKS, Before jets in the AIR FORCE it was PROP WASH. GEORGE


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

... well, so much for actually discussing pigeons in this thread...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> ... well, so much for actually discussing pigeons in this thread...



Hi ZigZagMarquis,

I guess the topic was de-railed a bit, sorry about that. 

It is quite interesting to see so many variations within families. Although I do see the tendency for large wattels in some of my father and son birds, I also have birds that are related that show no resemblence in the large wattle or eye cere.

Hopefully someone else may come along with more info, besides what was already shared.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi ZigZagMarquis,
> 
> I guess the topic was de-railed a bit, sorry about that.


Oh, no worries.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Squiggy - 15 Years Young*

http://www.rims.net/2005Jun26/target27.html

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

*Unfashionable*



Pidgey said:


> Seriously, I saw something recently that showed that there is a shift in the homer world to breed away from the birds with the large ceres and towards birds with trimmer ones. I've got some out there that are the same as what you're describing, though--some with popcorn ceres and some smoother.
> 
> Pidgey


Oh oh...I hope Esmeralda, my Dragoon, doesn't start thinking she's out of fashion.

Monica


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Wattled Pigeons*


ANTWERP
BARB
CARRIER
DRAGOON
SYRIAN BAGDAD
CZECHBAGDAD
FRENCH BAGDAD
GENUINE HOMER
OSTRAVA BAGDAD
SPANISH BARB
SCANDAROON
These Wattled birds are listed by the rare breeds club.They infact are very rare in the USA .The ANTWERP,CARRIER,and the DRAGOON were used to create the modern race bird of today. Its in the genes of the racing homer therefore will show it self from time to time. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2005Jun26/target27.html
> 
> Terry


WOW! That's SOME PIJ! Congratulations!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, what a great looking bird.

Curiosity - do the large wattles serve any purpose?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Curiosity - do the large wattles serve any purpose?


Beats me, Maggie .. don't have the first clue  Squiggy is a wonderful old bird who has a young sidekick named Lenny. Lenny has a splayed leg .. not too bad a one, and Squiggy has a horribly splayed leg. His former owner must have cared for him a great deal to have kept him for so many years with such a handicap. I don't recall how Squiggy came into my care .. probably found by a caring person or animal control .. the story is probably here on P-T somewhere.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks. I'm searching for Squiggy's story and found this from some of your pictures in 2005. Included are the great photos of the darling Fantastik. I was not a member then so I'm glad I found them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=64422&postcount=1

Also found this: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=63038&postcount=1

Do you still have Trooper? What a cutie pie.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

Other than his leg, how is Squiggy. He must be a blessing to your managery.

Feather


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Guess I'll just have to wait to see if Squeaks gets "bigger."
> 
> He's still quite young (3 yrs). Geez, THREE YEARS already???


SQUEAKS WEARS A DIAPER NAY NAY NA NAY NAY


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> SQUEAKS WEARS A DIAPER NAY NAY NA NAY NAY


That is not a diaper! That is what Shi wants everyone to think.

Don't you know a SUPER BIRD CAPE when you see one?

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Thanks for the interest in Squiggy and the others! Squiggy is doing well for a pigeon of such advanced age and with a handicap to boot. Little Trooper eventually bonded with a group of other young ferals and was released. S/he was a very handsome pigeon.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> SQUEAKS WEARS A DIAPER NAY NAY NA NAY NAY


Now, JG, YOU should be so lucky - one of these days - to have such a fancy "diaper!"  

Actually, Feather is correct. As Super Squeaks, he uses his cape when on crime fighting duty with Wonder Woman and Scorpio Power. His "non" flying here in Mesa, is part of his "disguise." 

*(ofcourse, IF you are lucky enough to get a fancy diaper, yours sure won't be a cape! AND, you sure won't be crime fighting! Consider yourself lucky to walk!)*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

If your older than 12 those fancy diapers are called depends. I use them all the time.  

In the nest boxes.

My mom won a box as a (senior citizens event) door prize. She never had to use them, but they make great nests for the pigeons. 

My little darlings love them. I would say they look pretty fancy with those in their nest boxes.

True Story!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> If your older than 12 those fancy diapers are called depends. I use them all the time.
> 
> In the nest boxes.
> 
> ...



Hmph! JG should BE so lucky...talking about Squeaks that way and insulting such a noble crime fighter!!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Now, JG, YOU should be so lucky - one of these days - to have such a fancy "diaper!"
> 
> Actually, Feather is correct. As Super Squeaks, he uses his cape when on crime fighting duty with Wonder Woman and Scorpio Power. His "non" flying here in Mesa, is part of his "disguise."
> 
> *(ofcourse, IF you are lucky enough to get a fancy diaper, yours sure won't be a cape! AND, you sure won't be crime fighting! Consider yourself lucky to walk!)*


I'll have you know I am still walking upright. And, my knuckles haven't dragged the ground in years!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Feather said:


> If your older than 12 those fancy diapers are called depends. I use them all the time.
> 
> In the nest boxes.
> 
> ...


Oh Feather! I can't believe they actually had a box of Depends as a door prize!!! Wow, I know you said it was at a senior citizens event, but Sheesh! Glad your mom has no need for them---at least that makes winning them funny! LOL I'm sure your little darlings just love them.

Linda

(PS...just to confuse everyone more & make the next two posts super confusing....I had originally typed "Shi" instead of "Feather," even tho Feather's quoted post was right in front of my face with her name right there! Sheesh! Guess just coffee in the A.M. just ain't doin' it anymore.....LOL)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Oh Shi! I can't believe they actually had a box of Depends as a door prize!!! Wow, I know you said it was at a senior citizens event, but Sheesh! Glad your mom has no need for them---at least that makes winning them funny! LOL I'm sure your little darlings just love them.
> 
> Linda



Hi Linda,

Just a little bit early here in California to be hitting the Kickapoo Joy Juice, but then again, you're over on the East Coast--what the hell, guess for some folks any time's the right time  . It's all just getting so confusing, Shi's mom or Feather's mom? Think I'll go try some KJJ & see if I can figure it all out  

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

FP,

Thanks for calling my attention to my mistake....this group here doesn't need my adding to the confusion!

Yep, even for us East Coasters, I think it's a tad early for the KJJ, but as they say..."It's noon _somewhere_...."

Guess my coffee has not kicked in yet....I am *not* a morning person! 

I'll just go fix that right now.....thanks again!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> FP,
> 
> 
> .... as they say..."It's noon _somewhere_...."
> ...


Guess it's time to celebrate 'noon somewhere' w/some spiked coffee, that's an excellent idea!! You go girl....

fp

PS--We might need the formulary on this one, Linda


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> Guess it's time to celebrate 'noon somewhere' w/some spiked coffee, that's an excellent idea!! You go girl....
> 
> fp
> 
> PS--We might need the formulary on this one, Linda



LOL....I meant fix the *post*....not the coffee!!!!!!!!  

You gonna give me a "reputation," gal!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Linda,

Just 'funnin' ya', think your first 'reputation' as_ThreadWizard_ is the true and well deserved one!

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> I'll have you know I am still walking upright. And, my knuckles haven't dragged the ground in years!


NOT your knuckles that's gonna be draggin'! Time will out! THEN, your knuckles TOO, will be draggin'!!  

Hey, Lin and fp, we're all family here...Feather and I don't mind a little confusion! IN FACT, I don't mind being confused with Feather! That's an HONOR! She's the bestest WW ever!! SS and I could NEVER fight crime without her!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you Shi! Ditto!

Linda, My mother passed away last year a month before she turned 90.

She told me they held those events every year, and that the door prize was as a joke, but if she ever got old she would use them. She was 88 when she told me that, but she never did get old.

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Feather said:


> Thank you Shi! Ditto!
> 
> Linda, My mother passed away last year a month before she turned 90.
> 
> ...


Feather,

I'm so sorry you lost your mom, but she sounds like she was one heck of a lady....I like her style! We could all take a lesson or two regarding her attitude toward aging.

Linda

PS....so happy to hear that the Depends were a joke prize!! Whew! LOL


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> Feather,
> 
> I'm so sorry you lost your mom, but she sounds like she was one heck of a lady....I like her style! We could all take a lesson or two regarding her attitude toward aging.
> 
> ...


In what part of Jersey do you live Linda?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi George,

I'm in Secaucus in Hudson County...near Jersey City, Hoboken, Giants Stadium, Meadowlands Sports complex.

I've never heard of National Park, NJ....I'm guessing it might be south of me and central, because that's one area of NJ I'm not too familiar with.

Linda


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I'm in Secaucus in Hudson County...near Jersey City, Hoboken, Giants Stadium, Meadowlands Sports complex.
> 
> ...


Ok you are up north. National Park is a little town about 1 mile square. We are in South Jersey, about 2 blocks from the Delaware river, and right across the river from Philly.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

I "googled" your town....it looks like a very nice place, but man, you're right...it's little! I see your population is under 3500! The description of the town and the population reminds me of how Secaucus was when I was a kid. It's pretty built up now, and I believe our population is about 14000, but it's still considered a small town compared to the surrounding towns.

Linda


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> George,
> 
> I "googled" your town....it looks like a very nice place, but man, you're right...it's little! I see your population is under 3500! The description of the town and the population reminds me of how Secaucus was when I was a kid. It's pretty built up now, and I believe our population is about 14000, but it's still considered a small town compared to the surrounding towns.
> 
> Linda


Well Linda developmemt won't be a problem here. Almost every lot has a house on it already. There ain't room for any more.


----------

